# Grad or undergrad ? Scholarships !



## KupLor94 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi there, 
I'm an international student searching for advice. My dream is getting involved in television as a screenwriter and to do so I want to apply to film schools in the US . 
I know there might be tons of discussions about what to choose between undergraduate and graduate education for film but I want to tell you my thoughts in order to make a better decision. 

First, afford school is a major issue for me. I know that in order to enroll as an international student I have to have proof of available money and my parents have enough to prove that I can afford so I won't have trouble getting in, but there is no way they will give me all that money and I don't want to either cause it's literary all their savings. I have some money myself and they will pay a lot but tuition is huge so if I don't get scholarships I can't attend. For what I could see I will need more or at least 20000$ , so I'm really concerned if it's even worth to apply. I know it's kind of rude asking , but I would really appreciate if you can give me some insights on how much you received in scholarships when you were admitted , both undergrad and grad students . I'm interested especially in USC and chapman (my dream schools) or maybe Tisch, Loyola and Emerson. 

For example on the USC website I saw that there are half tuition scholarships available to international students and that there are  a few others opportunities for film students after first semester . Anyone knows anything about that ? Would I be able to cover most of tuition if I work on campus and receive those scholarships ?

I know it's weird to even bother about money before applying but I don't want to waste my time (and my hopes) if I can't afford for sure. 

I'm also very undecided about whether is better: going undergrad so I can study for 4 years and improve my English since I will have to write in a language that is not my first, but with the need of a bigger amount of money; or going for grad which is maybe best for connections and the overall education . I feel, though , that now I really have a chance of getting in cause I have major works (also an online episodic story that has more than 80000 views) plus good grades and leadership positions (in volunteering projects) and I'm confident I can score around 2100/2300 in the SAT SAT II , though not required, and TOEFL  . I have not the same feelings about my chances in the graduate process , because they will want more real experiences and I can't have them where I live and I don't know what I can study meanwhile. 

So please give me some advices and insights on scholarships ! 
Sorry if I've made mistakes but my English is quite rusty lately !


----------



## GMF (Mar 28, 2014)

Do you already have a bachelors? Most grad schools will require that. If you do it makes more sense to go to an MFA program. 

It's really hard to say about financial aid. It seems very variable depending on the institution/student. Just fill out the paperwork when you apply, that's the best you can do.


----------

